# how can i treat my pup for worms naturally??



## tapes (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got a puppy, and although the person who gave me the dog told me she had been treated, she still has worms. I was wondering if anyone knew any home/natural remedies to rid dogs of these parasitic pests! (preventative/proactive measures as well) HELP!

thank you much!


----------



## tapes (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm not entirely sure. they are white and about a half-inch long. i saw quite a few of them in her stool today. 
she's my first dog ever so i don't really know too much about these things. she is sleeping quite alot; i'm not sure if this is normal. she's about 7 weeks old. she's eating and drinking fine.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2009)

there are homeopathic methods. hit up a pet store. some places sell em. they come in lil drops. you give them the drops for a month to clear and then ones a month after that to prevent. wish I could remember the name but if you hit up a pet store and ask some questions they should be able to help you. a lot of places cater to us stupid animal loving hippies 

people will probably tell you the tobacoo method. seems cruel and not healthy (feeding animals addictive and unhealthy substances is never a good idea)


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2009)

tapes said:


> i'm not entirely sure. they are white and about a half-inch long. i saw quite a few of them in her stool today.
> she's my first dog ever so i don't really know too much about these things. she is sleeping quite alot; i'm not sure if this is normal. she's about 7 weeks old. she's eating and drinking fine.



sounds like typical hook worns (white, about an inch of more depending on how long the infest has been going on.. have a tiny hook in their body towards where to head woudl be)

check this site - pictures and stuff
http://www.rowvillevet.com.au/petcare/full/15

it doesn't really matter what type it is.. most wormers are a broad spectrum

try http://www.onlynaturalpet.com

heartworms are a different stroy. I'd def go with the legit typical stuff you vet would recomend. those things aren't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## nick (Jul 16, 2009)

if she had fleas at any point in her life then they're tape worms. to be honest in my experience the natural stuff never really keeps them away. for prob $15 you can go to a vet and get drontal, and it gets rid of them all the first shot. 

preventative for tape (if thats what she has) would be some kind of anti flea/tick thing. frontline is expensive, and most of the otc things are crap. but frontline does work, and it works really well if you give them garlic with some of their meals.

as a sidenote, get that puppy to see all types of people, animals, and places. 7 weeks is awful young and if you don't socialize it, its going to be fear aggressive when it gets older. also be sure to spay her..haha


----------



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2009)

really, going all natural is all well and good but for dogs, considering their limited life span, it's really not a huge concern for their health. if you look at the warnings on the stuff it's mostly to warn US of OUR longterm exposer. Dogs don't live long enough to get sick from most of that stuff.

the main thing I avoid is the flea/tick drops you put on your dogs back. that stuff is evil bad for YOU (doesn't faze the dog really) because you'll live to be 70 and possibly get cancer from it. topical things like that get on you and your clothes and such and will harm you, not the dog.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 13, 2010)

You can give it tobacco, it will kill the worms without harming the dog. It will probably take giving it to it two times before it works. The next day you'll notice the difference. This is the only thing I would give to a young pup.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 13, 2010)

i know the army used to say to swallow a little gasoline cut with water. it'll kill the worms, but it was for humans, not animals.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 13, 2010)

Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

diatomaceous earth is a good natural dewormer and also a very good insecticide against small soft bugs like fleas (it's the main ingredient of flea powders)

WARNING: make sure you get food quality D.E. this will be from a freshwater source and not contain any dangerous salt crystals.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 13, 2010)

they sell that stuff to spread around your yard at home depot to get rid of bugs and fleas and whatnot. they're like little tiny razors to whatever little insect comes in contact with it.


----------



## Ithyphallic (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used diatomaceous earth with my dog and it worked well, try to find some foodgrade and ask a vet or a friend how to use it best. Hopefully you've gotten rid of them by now though!


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 27, 2010)

second to redwood-
I had friends who would always take the last bit of tobacco hanging out when they rolled a smoke, and push it in their dog's mouth. it works well, and this small of an amount will also help as a preventive measure, as being on the streets, you will probably have this reoccuring problem.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 28, 2010)

most large grocery store chains, doller stores and the like sell meds for treating dogs or cats for worms. it is usually a small package and easy to pocket. and that stuff usually works well.


----------



## mamamutiny (Jan 20, 2011)

i'm trying to cure tapeworms on my dog with this combo:
-dried fig (half a fig every day). enzymes in the fig eat away at the tapeworm's body
-ground pumpkin seeds (raw). give about a teaspoon daily with a meal. this is a fibrous "scrub brush" for the intestine.
-garlic (1 mashed clove daily). makes the digestive tract inhospitable to pests. also prevents fleas.
i've used other recipes from the book i got this one from, for other ailments, successfully. this may take awhile, but tapeworms are not particularly harmful, so no emergency. good luck!
also, i've heard the DE is awesome.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 21, 2011)

go legit and buy the drops or the pills from a vet. their cheap, like 10 bucks. Id go the pills route instead of feeding my dog tobacco. It owuld take no time to find 10 bucks especially iif you spange for it. And you dont need to buy anything else fromt hem, just the worm pills.

just do it right, You wont see me buying 20 bucks worth of fig, ground pumpkin seed and garlic to feed my dog every day.


----------



## spoonreceptacle (Jan 29, 2011)

NEEM OIL
that's all I have to say, check it out.


----------



## octo (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah neem oil or grapefruit seed extract will kill all parisites and they have a bunch of other uses also.


----------

